# hello from toronto



## hc806 (Jan 19, 2009)

hi i'm from toronto and just started snowboarding last season, started learning at the same time with my gf which made it more fun, i go to blue every weekend so if any of you are in the same area see you next season! ive been a member on the forum for a while now but just started posting today (at work ) and im a burton freak for all gear :cheeky4: no exceptions... well except underwear :laugh: anyways talk to you guys later


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome torontonian

I hail from calgary! Haha burton fan, i cant say im the same.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

i'm just east of you in pickering


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

you know any carhadt's? they may be my long lost relativs... :dunno::laugh::cheeky4:


----------

